# chevy 1500 silverado 2wd



## truck1500 (Nov 24, 2002)

i have a 2002 1500 2wd silverado and was going to use it for plowing and would like to know what plow would work best on it. what would i need to do to it so that i could plow with it. What type of salt spreader would work best on it to.


----------



## copandplower (Feb 2, 2002)

Not sure if it would work. Traction is key when plowing, I dont think that truck is heavy enough to plow in 2wd. However, If you feel you must then I would recomend tire chains, 500lb of ballast, timbrens on the front and I would not put a real heavy plow on it. You may get away with it on flat surfaces and small amounts of snow.


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

I know that truck in the kind of lotts that I service would not cut it. If you were doing your own drive, it may be ok, but I don't think I would push it. I would recommend chains and weight also. Good luck

Rick


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

i agree. I dont think that truck will work out well. I think getting traction would be your biggest problem. Those trucks have great motors and a ton of power, and without 4wd, i think you will struggle greatly.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

2wd, dont bother putting a plow on it. Will never work. You gotta remember that even if your plowing flat easy places, you still have to drive there on streets that may not be 100% cleared yet and when your driving around in a 2wd truck with the plow raised, right there you are taking weight off the rearend, your only 2 wheels with power going to them, and you risk spinning. Our town uses some older Fords that are 2wd, but they are the big ones, like f600 or f700 whatever they are called, with plows, and my street is a dead end cul de sac and they get stuck when they come up my street, every year. They cant make it all the way up, its a very very slight uphill street, they always get stuck, and back up and get unstuck and leave, then the next thing you know, an f550 4wd comes to finish up, another town truck. Now you know for sure the big ford town truck is way heavier than a 1500 chevy and he gets stuck like nothing. I watch it every year, LOL. Mike


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

sell it and by a 4x4.don`t even waste your time trying to use it to plow.now you could sand with it but thats about it.i use to have a 2wd pickup and it was used for one thing sanding/salting


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

mike 97

i have a LA8000 works great never had a problem plowing with it,but once about 2 winters ago there was a mix of snow and sleet very heavy and yes it did get stuck.the plow would trip all the way down to the ground and just stop dead.are smaller truck f350 came and pushed me from the back to get me going.the 8000 has a sander dump bed and it was full when it happened.i found that night if i had the bed empty the truck would gain speed faster and i could go longer without getting stuck but as soon as i got to a small slope or coming to a stop the plow would trip in all three sections and bang stop dead in its tracks.so last year we installed on spot chains that run of the air supply.hope to use them someday.its a flink 3 trip plow if your wondering.the whole plow can trip together or just the blade edge or half the mold board or all 3 trip at the same time really cool.put just goes to show that the gvrw is 38,000 on that bad boy and it still gets stuck.it wasn`t getting stuck cause of the plow there was just to much wet snow and a little ice in some spots.the blade was tripping cause the truck was going to slow 4 gear and spinning tires no good.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

I had an '84 F250 and the 4wd didn't work. I didn't need 4wd for most storms as long as you had weight in the back. In really slippery ice conditions with snow on top, it was useless so I but 1000 lbs in the back and chains on the back tires. IT WAS A TANK!!! It had a 8' Fisher on the front and would go through anything. Fortunately, most of my sites were gravel. I markd up a few paved ones.

You might have trouble putting enough weight in a 1/2 ton. You could always add an extra leaf to the back.

Good luck


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Did the 2wd plow thing for several years before I could afford a 4wd. Chains, ballast weight in the bed and good tires are probably the biggest thing for the truck. As far as the plow goes try to find the lightest unit you can for your truck. Snoway or Blizzard, Meyer light truck unit will do the trick. Any spreader and the salt for it will give you ballast.

Jerre


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My first pickup was a 2wd Chevy 1500. Absolutely no traction. Put new Weathermasters on it. Zip for traction. No kidding - I got stuck on level ice-covered ground. Completely embarrassed when I had to be pulled uphill on the highway after a 6" snow. Put several 8' logs in the rear for ballast, but still didn't get the traction I thought it should have. Couldn't get rid of it fast enough - for a 4wd. That was the only time I have ever traded in a vehicle. Usually I pass them on to the kids, wear em out and junk em and got a couple I've kept as keepsakes.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Was plowing my parking lot one night and the thermal actuator quit and i lost 4 wheel drive,i just finished a push and was backing up,(for all intents and purposes my lot is flat)anyways truck wouldnt move,not an inch,i had 600+ pounds in the back but no go,my father pulled me back towards the shop with a little toyota and then proceeded to tell me he was in 2 wheel drive and just laughed!Anyways alot of weight and chains would be a sure bet and even then i wouldn't be comfortable,how much plowing are you planning on?


----------



## sirsweatsalot (Nov 25, 2002)

get the lightfoot conversion! its like tank tracks for your truck. each wheel is like a catapiler. 
they only cost like 2 grand a wheel i think.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

ONLY 2 grand a wheel??? So you have to spend 8k to get a 2wd to work in snow? For 8k, he can probably sell his truck add that 8k and get a nice 4wd truck or make a nice down payment on a brand new truck. Just my oppinions. Mike


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

a good set of studded snow tires and about 1000 lbs of sand will help get him goin, for the plow you can get one that will work here or here or even here . good luck with your truck.

~Nate~


----------



## SIMONE'S LAWNS SERVICE (Dec 19, 2002)

Not to be a pecimist but I'm with most of the other guys on this one-don't waste your time. I see your in Grand Rapids, and I know you get considerable amounts of snow there. 4wd and 2wd are night and day (at least in my 82' F150)


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Nate, I'm curious. I couldn't get the first link to load, but why are you recommending a Snowbear or Solotec?


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike 97 SS _
> *ONLY 2 grand a wheel??? So you have to spend 8k to get a 2wd to work in snow? For 8k, he can probably sell his truck add that 8k and get a nice 4wd truck or make a nice down payment on a brand new truck. Just my oppinions. Mike *


For $ 8K he could get someone to plow for him for a long time!


----------



## hillworks7669 (Dec 19, 2002)

If you are going to spend $8,000 pick up a trader mag. and buy a used truck and plow.


----------



## Fine Lines Lawn (Mar 14, 2001)

I have to agree with the majority. I think if you invested in snow equipment for that truck, you would be disappointed.
Also, with only 2 WD and with the weight rating of that truck, a plow with any substance woud be doing the steering for you.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Mick _
> *Nate, I'm curious. I couldn't get the first link to load, but why are you recommending a Snow-bear or Solotec? *


I was being fecetious... the first link was to http://www.your_gonna_tear_up_that_truck_with_a_plow.com/

but it could handle a snow-bear if he is just doing his driveway, oh well.

~Nate~


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

truck1500, read my post in here.
http://plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7589


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

*Welcome Hillworks*

Larry-

Saw your post and wanted to welcome you to the board. :waving:
I'm sure your interest in the snow biz will get you up to speed with the forum and computer literacy in no time.

BTW- You may get to use that new pusher this week!?!? Email me if I can ever be of assistance. I won't make the drive to plow, obviously, but I'll come out some time to talk shop. Also, I'd be interested in discussing further expanding into the location we discussed on your visit if your friend can, in fact, help with leads/contacts, etc. Of course, if the Pusher fell off your truck that is probably out of the question, huh? haha Email me some time and I will email back my primary email address so we can keep in contact.

John


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Real strange - I tried clicking on those links, Nate. Both came up with a message "This page can not be displayed". The other links worked fine. Since that message came up so fast, I think it's something about my computer or ISP. Any ideas, anybody?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yup, you are right Alan, he did ask this very question not too long ago.  I say you close one of them, if not both.  Mike


----------

